# Hollow cheeks is lighting (Vid of me as demonstration)



## Amnesia (Dec 6, 2020)

Sure it's low BF and bones but lighting plays a large role in how strong they look


if u wanna hear more of me speak in my cuck voice join the discord 









Join the Forgetfulness Discord Server!


Check out the Forgetfulness community on Discord - hang out with 384 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.com


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 6, 2020)

first


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

chad face, incel cuck voice


----------



## xefo (Dec 6, 2020)

Never speak again


----------



## St. Wristcel (Dec 6, 2020)

First time hearing amnesia speak 😳😳😳


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Dec 6, 2020)

Literally only 30 seconds have past and already 6replies jfl


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 6, 2020)

Damn who is that truecel in that video? I feel so bad for that subhuman I'm glad I don't have it as bad as he does.


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 6, 2020)

Getting kinda creepy vibes tbh ngl.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

this is what you sound like bro


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 6, 2020)

You still have them in bad lighting you stupid fuck


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Dec 6, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Never speak again



doesn't look or sound in 30s tbh


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Sure it's low BF and bones but lighting plays a large role in how strong they look



You use retin a ?


----------



## xefo (Dec 6, 2020)

*Amnesia Ascension JB Plan:*
-Take the lifts out
-Remain clean shaven 
-Enroll in a 14-year-old high school class
-Slay those sweet JB’s with your pubescent voice


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 6, 2020)

Will we ever get the update to ur pre slay thread? Find out next time on Aspie Basement Tales : Amnesia Edition


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 6, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> You still have them in bad lighting you stupid fuck



Yeah prob but I just wanted to demonstrate how two different lighting angles change how they look



Caesar Augustus said:


> Getting kinda creepy vibes tbh ngl.



girls say that too "why is it so dark in ur room, etc



Enfant terrible said:


> You use retin a ?



no never no topical skin routine. I attribute my skin to my diet and supps I take




xefo69 said:


> *Amnesia Ascension JB Plan:*
> -Take the lifts out
> -Remain clean shaven
> -Enroll in a 14-year-old high school class
> -Slay those sweet JB’s with your pubescent voice



yeah actually i think my voice plays a large factor in why ppl think I am younger than I am, plus I like clean shaven look no matter how many girls SAY they prefer stubble




Jagged0 said:


> Will we ever get the update to ur pre slay thread? Find out next time on Aspie Basement Tales : Amnesia Edition



prob not, every time I start to write another adventures thread it feels too braggy and cringe and I stop


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 6, 2020)

*ok but wheres the sex tape?*


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 6, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *ok but wheres the sex tape?*


i have a date on friday with a girl who has a Pornhub account so u might get ur wish


----------



## Feminineboi (Dec 6, 2020)

Are you making story thread with that Becky from the other day?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 6, 2020)

Can't believe @Amnesia is over 30. Could easily pass for an 18yr old...


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Dec 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> supps I take


elab?

nigga you look and sound 17 wtf


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i have a date on friday with a girl who has a Pornhub account so u might get ur wish


tag me when its out bhai


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 6, 2020)

mirin capmaxxing but the way ur having ur hair makes hairline look worse you want it like this


----------



## Warlow (Dec 6, 2020)

yeah been saying this, unless you're hernan drago though. Man has hollows showing even in a dark room


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 6, 2020)

you sound so aspie, mirin your looks though ngl


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 6, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> you sound so aspie, mirin your looks though ngl


the way you stand too jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Sure it's low BF and bones but lighting plays a large role in how strong they look



Why did you remove the video you cuck


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 6, 2020)

Warlow said:


> yeah been saying this, unless you're hernan drago though. Man has hollows showing even in a dark room


So as Richard Ramirez and Ezra Miller.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> prob not, every time I start to write another adventures thread it feels too braggy and cringe and I stop


Cope we like the adventures


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 6, 2020)

*"It's all about lighting"*


----------



## GucciMvne (Dec 6, 2020)

not if u have mogger cheekbones


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Dec 6, 2020)

Lol your voice is fine. JFL at this forum. You sound like Michael C Hall from Dexter


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 6, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Lol your voice is fine. JFL at this forum. You sound like Michael C Hall from Dexter


simp


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Dec 6, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> simp


Objectively, I don’t see an issue with his voice


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 6, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> Are you making story thread with that Becky from the other day?


No he thinks there too cringe lol


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 6, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Lol your voice is fine. JFL at this forum. You sound like Michael C Hall from Dexter



I am a PSL celebrity so everyone gunna put me under the spotlight at every chance. It's all amusing to me

Amnesia the girls u fuck are all subhuman
Amnesia ur voice is literally a reddit tier soyboy
Amnesia u said ur cock once was 7 inches now u say its 7.05 inches OMG u liar
Amnesia muh muh muh


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am a PSL celebrity so everyone gunna put me under the spotlight at every chance. It's all amusing to me
> 
> Amnesia the girls u fuck are all subhuman
> Amnesia ur voice is literally a reddit tier soyboy
> ...


amnesia its over for you


----------



## Summer (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 6, 2020)

Kys if you don't move to LA and pursue acting


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 6, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Kys if you don't move to LA and pursue acting


he lives in california but is oldcel


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 6, 2020)

I will kidnap @Amnesia and torture him until he writes chad slaying stories for me to jerk off to


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 6, 2020)

How old do I actually look/sound woudl u think I am in this Video?????????????


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 6, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> I will kidnap @Amnesia and torture him until he writes chad slaying stories for me to jerk off to


Edge him that'd be hot 
(No homo)


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 6, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> First time hearing amnesia speak 😳😳😳


same made me laugh ngl


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> How old do I actually look/sound woudl u think I am in this Video?????????????


Mid 20s perfect age for hollywood 
Pitt started around 24


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> How old do I actually look/sound woudl u think I am in this Video?????????????


looks 25 sounds 14


----------



## Deleted member 10107 (Dec 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> How old do I actually look/sound woudl u think I am in this Video?????????????


You look like a twink and sound soft
Over for you ngl


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Dec 6, 2020)

No wonder you haven't slain a single hot foid


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> How old do I actually look/sound woudl u think I am in this Video?????????????


they're lying, you sound normal. but you look 5'5"


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> How old do I actually look/sound woudl u think I am in this Video?????????????


You sound and look like your 18 honestly.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 6, 2020)

goddamn 
your voice change my perception of you
still chad ngl though


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 6, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> they're lying, you sound normal. but you look 5'5"


I think he's 5 8 jfl


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 6, 2020)

Dick reveal (vid) erect measurements bone pressed 
Asshole as well


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 6, 2020)

Mirin you hard having an old android in the middle of Calisrael, jfl based af. How are you perceived based on not having an iphone @Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2020)

You actually do look really young ngl

If I were to judge from that video alone I would guess you were 22-24yo


----------



## Golang (Dec 6, 2020)

The video oozes autism and jfl at your voice


----------



## AccountName3190 (Dec 6, 2020)

voice is normal, the only way people wouldn't say anything is if it were super deep


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Dec 6, 2020)

*MOGS SALLUDON*


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 6, 2020)

Lowest t cuck on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 6, 2020)

Have you ever tried anything to deepen your voice


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 6, 2020)

amnesia in his early thirties looking young asf, meanwhile connor murphy is 26 yo and is literally bald jfl


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 6, 2020)

The way you have your hand in your pocket is killin me


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 6, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Lol your voice is fine. JFL at this forum. You sound like Michael C Hall from Dexter


you're kinda coping bro


----------



## NaturalDisaster (Dec 6, 2020)

op sounds normal lol retards stop bully him over nothing


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 6, 2020)

water, same reason a top bbodybuilder can look way better or worse on the same day


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> you're kinda coping bro


It could be deeper but it's fine tbh niggas need to stop exaggerating


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ty amnesia, ill go buy a lightbulb


----------



## DoctorPMA (Dec 7, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> How old do I actually look/sound woudl u think I am in this Video?????????????


mid 20s


----------



## Deleted member 8616 (Dec 7, 2020)

jfl he sounds normal what are u guys on
and he doesn't look short either?


----------



## averagejoe (Dec 7, 2020)

Everything is lighting. But if you don’t have the bones, you can’t create shadows out of nothing.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 7, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> The way you have your hand in your pocket is killin me


thats what happens when u arent a natural Chad, u end up doing awkward aspie shit and have lifelong mannerisms that reek of being a high inhib bullied low confidence loser hahaha


----------



## JustAFewMM (Dec 7, 2020)

thenk you emnasier


----------



## MewingJBP (Dec 7, 2020)

that voice is straight up pussy dryer


----------



## TITUS (Dec 7, 2020)

You need to work on your voice deepening.


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Dec 7, 2020)

brutal voice pill. I advice you to start frauding deeper voice too


----------



## GreenHat500 (Dec 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> How old do I actually look/sound woudl u think I am in this Video?????????????


Look 22-24. Sound 17.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> no never no topical skin routine. I attribute my skin to my diet and supps I take


do your softtmaxxing thread if you find the time, bro.

i get that most people are only on here for the lulz, but it would really help out some of us, especially since tanning e.g. is getting shit talked so much on here, and it makes you look great and still young without mich photo-damage


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 11, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> do your softtmaxxing thread if you find the time, bro.
> 
> i get that most people are only on here for the lulz, but it would really help out some of us, especially since tanning e.g. is getting shit talked so much on here, and it makes you look great and still young without mich photo-damage


@Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Dec 11, 2020)

*NIGGA PULL YO HAND OUT OF UR DAMN PANTS LMAO IM CAGING SO HARD*


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 11, 2020)

Imagine looking like this and not using it to become tik tok famous or go to hollywood


----------



## john2 (Dec 11, 2020)

Another proof that face is everything. I'm taller than him with a deeper voice yet I'm still a virgin.


----------



## StressShady (Dec 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Sure it's low BF and bones but lighting plays a large role in how strong they look
> 
> 
> if u wanna hear more of me speak in my cuck voice join the discord
> ...



Woah dude, was not expecting that voice with your face


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Dec 24, 2020)

imagine a girl going through your phone swiping through photos and hearing



*"muh hollow cheeks"*


fucking brutal


----------



## ilovelamp08 (May 16, 2022)

@Amnesia what's your bigonial width?


----------

